# Sf art,interior(magazine) and cover art



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 14, 2015)

I'll post some examples of good art,and bad art.

I'll even throw in my own idiosyncratic views as to WHY the art belongs in a certain category.

I'm no art critic,and i DO realize that we're talking about commercial art here,meant to sell books and magazines

GOOD art





Kelly Freas at his best
i don't have the story

Do you,like me,wonder what the pilot is telling the World War 1 fighter pilots?(Surely they must be that).


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 14, 2015)

Why is it good?


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 14, 2015)

like i said,these are my idiosyncratic views.
I like it's execution,perspective, use of colours


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 15, 2015)

only slightly woeful


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 18, 2015)

Joan Vinge probably hasn't seen this cover
Or has she?


----------



## Dr W (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi ,
     I wonder if anyone can help me , i am seeking a sifi picture of a decapitated Egyptian robots head .
I saw it once but didn't take note of the name of the picture or artist
Apparently its quite a famous picture but i am unable to find it 

MANY Thanks


----------



## logan_run (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## JunkMonkey (Feb 27, 2016)

hardsciencefanagain said:


> Joan Vinge probably hasn't seen this cover
> Or has she?
> View attachment 23687



That is a spectacularly sh*te cover.  but not as sh*te as:


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Mar 1, 2016)

I'd have to agree,JM.If it were any better it would be bordering on funny.As it is,I'd retract ALL copies of it.
And burn them.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Mar 1, 2016)

Personally I like book covers that have little or no connection with the contents.  An abstract image doesn't lead you into having preconceptions about the characters or local of the story. The authors words are all you will have. For me _this_ is the perfect book cover:





though I do have a soft spot for crap involving bare breasted warrior women riding to war on their trusty battle yaks:




Corgi Raven 5 - A Time of Dying by Richard Kirk by liam, on Flickr


----------



## WaylanderToo (Mar 1, 2016)

JunkMonkey said:


> though I do have a soft spot for crap involving bare breasted warrior women riding to war on their trusty battle yaks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the funny thing is when I saw this cover my very first thought was "War of Powers" - low and behold the same artist is responsible for both


----------



## Cathbad (Mar 1, 2016)

JunkMonkey said:


> though I do have a soft spot for crap involving bare breasted warrior women riding to war on their trusty battle yaks:



'Battle Yaks'??  ~shakes head~


----------



## JunkMonkey (Mar 1, 2016)

Cathbad said:


> 'Battle Yaks'??  ~shakes head~




I know.  I was quite chuffed with that.


----------

